# Rivers has ankle surgery



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> The New Orleans Hornets have announced that rookie guard Austin Rivers underwent successful surgery to remove bone spurs from his right ankle, but is expected to recover in time to participate in training camp.
> 
> The surgery was performed by Dr. Brian McKeon in Boston. Rivers played only two games during the Hornets' stay in the Las Vegas summer league because of what was described as lower leg soreness.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.s...ornets_rookie_gua_2.html#incart_river_default


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bad way to start his NBA career.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Surprised this wasn't on teams radars prior to the draft.


This kid screams mediocre NBA career to me. Hopefully he proves me wrong, we'll see.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Apparently Xavier had a minor surgery as well.



> Jimmy Smith ‏@JimmySmithtp
> Source says #Hornets G Xavier Henry had minor knee procedure. Details to come.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

No injury to Xavier is ever minor.

Greivis Vasquez had surgery to clean up bone spurs before his rookie season, as well. He missed training camp and the first couple regular season games while he was getting back in shape and learning the offense, but it didn't have a noticeable effect on him once he returned and got into the swing of things.


----------

